# OK, make a sturdy 'man's' rocking chair



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This is one of the neater things I have seen in awhile. Has been saved for when I get the wood to make one. 
https://inhabitat.com/the-waste-les...rkshop-turns-log-offcuts-into-a-rockin-chair/
Chainsaw time. Hehehe :grin:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

The inertia when that baby finally gets rocking is gonna make ot hard to stop.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok I vote for it, first place in the "Ugliest Rocking Chair in History" category.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

That firewood rocks.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Theo I would like to see you make that rocking chair. It might be hard to find just the right kind of wood (logs).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Theo I would like to see you make that rocking chair. It might be hard to find just the right kind of wood (logs).


Simple to find the right kind of wood. That would be free wood. But anymore, with my back, I'll be lucky if I can even roll one. Need to figure how to lift the durn wood, so I can actually work on it. Other than that, I'm ready for CNC work on one. That's Cuts Needs Chainsaw. Hehehe


----------

